# Private messaging question



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

How can I keep track of PM's that I have sent and not yet received an answer to???

I looked at the control panel and did see any buttons that will show that


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can see the list of private messages by opening up the the User CP from the top toolbar and looking on the left. You'll see a section for private messages, use the List Messages link. While viewing the message index, you can also pick from incoming or outgoing lists.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can see the list of private messages by opening up the the User CP from the top toolbar and looking on the left. You'll see a section for private messages, use the List Messages link. While viewing the message index, you can also pick from incoming or outgoing lists.
> 
> View attachment 62170


I did that John, it only lists messages that I responded to

What I want to do is check on messages I sent, I want to see the message that the person I sent it to has not yet responded to, perhaps I want to delete it or change it before that person sees it..

I noticed that sometimes I had a PM and did not notice it and sometimes it might have been a week or two old

I am on an RV forum and if someone sends me a PM I get a notice in my e mail as well as when I go on the site a flashing "New Private Message" thing appears until I click on it

I hope I am being clear because sometimes at my age things just do not come out correctly


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's in the same place, once you have the list of received messages, pick the sent messages at the top.

Note that you can't delete a PM that has been sent to someone, he has it as soon as it is sent. This is the same as email, if you go to your sent mail and delete a message, it's already gone, the recipient already has a copy of it.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

To receive email notification when someone sends you a private message, open up your user control panel.
Under Settings and Options, click on 'Edit Options'.
In the box marked 'Messaging & Notification', under the subheading of 'Private Messaging' you will see this option:
"The forum can send a message to your email address to inform you when someone sends you a private message.
Receive Email Notification of New Private Messages"

Make sure the box is checked, then scroll down to the bottom and click 'Save Changes'.
Easy peasy, mac & cheesy!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Bkubiak said:


> ...I noticed that sometimes I had a PM and did not notice it and sometimes it might have been a week or two old..


You can also check in the upper right hand corner of any page after you log in. It will display something like this:

Welcome, highvoltage.
You last visited: Today at 04:18 PM
Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 0

This will give your PM count.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

highvoltage said:


> You can also check in the upper right hand corner of any page after you log in. It will display something like this:
> 
> Welcome, highvoltage.
> You last visited: Today at 04:18 PM
> ...


Really?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Really....


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 62378


Yup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suspect since I have the read them with a pop-up separate window that they're not appearing. I can't explain why that doesn't appear otherwise.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Gremlins!


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's in the same place, once you have the list of received messages, pick the sent messages at the top.
> 
> Note that you can't delete a PM that has been sent to someone, he has it as soon as it is sent. This is the same as email, if you go to your sent mail and delete a message, it's already gone, the recipient already has a copy of it.
> 
> View attachment 62202


If the person I sent a PM message to has not responded yet I can not look in my received messages since there is no received message. I want to see what I said and to whom I sent it to, I am getting forgetful. 

In my regular email I can look under "Sent" and what I said and to whom I sent stuff wether or not if they answered. I know I have sent messages to people over the last year and I don't think some of them every replied. I was on here for months before I realized that I had about 5 or 6 PM's to answer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know why you can't look in your sent messages and see it, it should be there.

I just sent myself (on a test account) a PM. I looked at it's sitting there patiently waiting in my sent messages. I have no logged in as my test user and read the message.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't know why you can't look in your sent messages and see it, it should be there.
> 
> I just sent myself (on a test account) a PM. I looked at it's sitting there patiently waiting in my sent messages. I have no logged in as my test user and read the message.


Just looked again, nothing there, In the last 30 days or so I sent two PM's but I cannot remember who I sent them to or what it was I asked about, it seemed pretty important at the time, there must be a glitch in the system or a glitch in me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Odd, I have no idea what is happening there. I turned it around and logged in as a standard user with my test account and send a PM to me, same deal, it was immediately in the sent messages folder long before I received it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Bkubiak said:


> Just looked again, nothing there, In the last 30 days or so I sent two PM's but I cannot remember who I sent them to or what it was I asked about, it seemed pretty important at the time, there must be a glitch in the system or a glitch in me.


My PM's have a "Sent Messages" file, accessed with the drop down menu at the top. I can see all the ones I've ever sent, whether they were replied to or not. Are you absolutely certain you are looking at your Sent folder vice your inbox?


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 62378


You see it as Notifications because you are a Moderator/Administrator.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, here I am as a standard user, same display, no extra line. That one notification says I have a PM waiting, the one I sent previously when I tested this.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's what I see, and that's the same for any class of user.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's what I see, and that's the same for any class of user.
> 
> View attachment 62546


John. I sent you a test PM and yes it showed up in my sent box, I guess I must have done something wrong tho I cannot figure what, it is pretty simple.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's what I see, and that's the same for any class of user.
> 
> View attachment 62546


How come your seeing over 1100 pms when the "normal" members are only allowed 100?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The numbers are "slightly" different, but the operation is the same.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The numbers are "slightly" different, but the operation is the same.



Slightly? 

I guess that one that shows over 1100 is for when you're logged on as the admin?
I thought it was for your undercover log on name, by the way no one would guess who gunrunnerjohn2 is now huh?:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wanted a name that was easy to remember. Yes, that was the admin login, the "undercover" name gets all the standard options. It's how I test stuff when someone asks why this or that doesn't work.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Just for the record, this thread has evolved to where I have no idea what it is talking about, but whatever it is, it sounds pretty boring!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee Willis said:


> Just for the record, this thread has evolved to where I have no idea what it is talking about, but whatever it is, it sounds pretty boring!


We sucked you in to responding.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

I just noticed that some folks here have chosen not to receive a PM, found that by accident by clicking on diff folks name, some came up send a pm to, and on some that line did not come up. I did not realize that you could do that


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, it's in your profile options


----------

